# Northern Nights Touring Spec series at RCH in South glens Falls NY



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Northern Nights Touring Spec series at RCH in South Glens Falls NY*

Nothing to say


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Had another fun night. Things are looking good. My lap times are decreaseing. It helps that I spend less time in the wall lol.


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing to say


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I started this thread so anybody that read anything I wrote here previously please disregard


----------

